# black spots on perch



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

It's just a FYI post.
I have caught perch in Sandusky bay with black spots, always wondered about them.

http://www.state.me.us/ifw/fishing/fishlab/vol2issue10.htm


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As is the case with other parasites present in fish, they are killed by properly cooking the fish. It does not sound appetizing but it is not a health risk.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive Ate Alot Of Crappie With Them On Out Of Some Of The Deeper Pits. Didnt Taste Much Different. It Only Appeared In The Skin But Did Darkin The Fish. I Guess Clam Off Spring Will Kling To Fish As 
Parisites But Not Positive.


----------

